# Subway surpasses McDonalds



## Darth inVaders (Mar 7, 2011)

> *Subway Passes McDonald's*
> By JULIE JARGON
> 
> *It's official: the Subway sandwich chain has surpassed McDonald's Corp. as the world's largest restaurant chain, in terms of units.*
> ...


source: 

Oh no, the clown has been usurped! Quick, sic the Hamburglar on them!
When I first heard that McD's was surpassed, I thought it was Starbucks lol


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, there's 2 subways like, 2 mins apart from where I live. The McDonalds is more like 10 mins apart. 


x_x only one KFC though


----------



## emROARS (Mar 7, 2011)

nearest fast food place to me is ebbw vale which is like an hour from me. 

but subway > mcd's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

McDonalds still tastes better. 


And it makes you sicker.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 7, 2011)

So Subways is the new symbol of American imperialism ???


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't eat much fast food, but I like Subway better than McDonalds.
Veggie Patty > Veggie Burger.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Mar 7, 2011)

emROARS said:


> subway > mcd's



Are you sure you want to get on Ronald's bad side? Clowns have a history of being pure evil... Joker, It, Sweet Tooth, _KILLER CLOWNS FROM OUTER SPACE_,...


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2011)

Subways vs McDonalds vs Burger King


The New Xbox vs Wii vs PS3


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Mar 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> So Subways is the new symbol of American imperialism ???



Eat fresh or die.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> So Subways is the new symbol of American imperialism ???



At least its not nearly as bad for you then Mcdonalds.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2011)

emROARS said:


> nearest fast food place to me is ebbw vale which is like an hour from me.
> 
> *but subway > mcd's *



If only they wouild go like CiCi's pizza and allow macaroni-apple-cinnamon chiken bacon ranch subway sammiches.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 7, 2011)

subway veggie sandwiches are the best 

I love subway


----------



## kazuri (Mar 7, 2011)

Even when I ate meat I stayed away from subway, their meat just looked terrible.. Looks + texture just overrides taste for me I guess. I use to order salads anytime I had to eat there before I was a vegetarian!



> At least its not nearly as bad for you then Mcdonalds.



There's no rule that says you can't order a salad at Mcdonalds. Also, subway sells pizza's, and even pizza subs(in most of them anyway. The ones that still sell it don't have them on the menu either.) And any place that sells their food by the foot... Clearly only trying to appear healthy..


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 7, 2011)

KFC > everything else

why are there so few of them though


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw yeah, been boycotting McD's since a couple of years back.
Turned out the so called fresh burgers that wouldn't be held warmed longer than 5 minutes were being kept until they were sold here in Sweden (often for hours), as per instruction from the headquarters. 

So fuck them, fuck their lies and fuck their nasty ass burgers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't care what any of you say. If I want a Quarter Pounder with cheese I'm going to eat one. Preferably with bacon.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 7, 2011)

subway's fine, but mcdonald's kills you quicker


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 7, 2011)

Subways annoy the hell out of me. No drive through, gotta wait an hour for the acne-infected guy with no gloves and a pony tail behind the counter to make your damn sandwich


----------



## kazuri (Mar 7, 2011)

> subway's fine, but mcdonald's kills you quicker



Bullshit. You could be the Jared of Mc Donalds if you went and just ordered salad every time.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 7, 2011)

Since McDonald's still leads in sales it still sounds like they are doing better. Subway is one of the things that I imagine has the potential to be awful if you don't control your portions. The lure to get a foot long for cheap is great. Makes me think of chipotle with their huge burritos that would probably be fine if you didn't eat the whole thing in one go. It is probably silly but my interest is extra perked whenever Vietnam is mentioned even though I wasn't even born there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah but Subway doesn't have delicious fries.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 7, 2011)

Subway > McDonald's imo.

Better food, yummy, etc.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 7, 2011)

the one time i had a subway, it tasted like vomit. 
but it was the only place in the middle of the desert or something, so it was the only thing there was to eat.
i got a free bart simpson watch free with it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Yeah, there's 2 subways like, 2 mins apart from where I live. The McDonalds is more like 10 mins apart.
> 
> 
> x_x only one KFC though



4 McDonald's, each less than 5 miles away from me...


----------



## Talon. (Mar 7, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Yeah, there's 2 subways like, 2 mins apart from where I live. The McDonalds is more like 10 mins apart.
> 
> 
> *x_x only one KFC though*




OMG you poor tortured soul.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> the one time i had a subway, it tasted like vomit.
> but it was the only place in the middle of the desert or something, so it was the only thing there was to eat.
> i got a free bart simpson watch free with it.


 Hold the phone: you got a free watch, for FREE?


----------



## Extasee (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah but Subway doesn't have delicious fries.



Go to Subway for your sammich and then to MikeyD's for your fries like the food whore you are.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol sometimes when my cousin gets chicken nuggets but doesn't want fries from Wendy we go to Mcdonalds to get the fries.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 7, 2011)

Wendy's blows.  Terrible.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hold the phone: you got a free watch, for FREE?



yeah i know, pretty lucky huh?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 7, 2011)

This is tasty Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 7, 2011)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> KFC > everything else
> 
> why are there so few of them though



Cause people want beef
though if i want beef I'll go to Wendy's . 
but yeah i love KFC which i prefer over anything.
I never thought subways were that popular, i guess it's due to upcoming swimsuit season.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Misha-San said:


> Lol sometimes when my cousin gets chicken nuggets but doesn't want fries from Wendy we go to Mcdonalds to get the fries.



So in the US, you actually go out of your way to get the McD's fries? Interesting...


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 7, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> So in the US, you actually go out of your way to get the McD's fries? Interesting...



I never saw the appeal in McDonald's to be honest, its unhealthy, not all that nice and the meat looks horrible anyway.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the McNuggets...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 7, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> So in the US, you actually go out of your way to get the McD's fries? Interesting...



Hardees has the best. BK comes in 2nd and Mcdonalds comes in a far third.

There are better places then Hardees but they are generally small chains or arent chains at all.

Chickafila is actually better then all 3 of those but Im not sure if they are necessarily big enough for everyone to of tried them out yet.


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2011)

Talon. said:


> OMG you poor tortured soul.



They don't serve the double-down thing where I live. THEY DON'T SERVE IT  I asked the son of a bitch at the counter to just slap 2 fillets together with some bacon and cheese for me and he went to fucking ask his retarded manager who didn't have the authority to sell it to me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Hardees has the best. BK comes in 2nd and Mcdonalds comes in a far third.
> 
> There are better places then Hardees but they are generally small chains or arent chains at all.
> 
> Chickafila is actually better then all 3 of those but Im not sure if they are necessarily big enough for everyone to of tried them out yet.



What about Checkers/Rally's?

There were these two small stands in NC called P.D. Quix and Carnival Fair. The former had the best burgers, and the latter had some of the best fries around. Both are out of business though...


----------



## sadated_peon (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the greatest drunk food a 1/8 mile away from my apartment. 
It is a 24 hour white castle/church's chicken.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 7, 2011)

Burger King and KFC, bitches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Hack said:


> Go to Subway for your sammich and then to MikeyD's for your fries like the food whore you are.


 I don't have Oprah scratch. 


sadated_peon said:


> I have the greatest drunk food a 1/8 mile away from my apartment.
> It is a 24 hour white castle/church's chicken.


 Sounds like a cardiac dream arrested in heaven.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 7, 2011)

At least Subway is a bit healthier than McDonalds.....depending on how much dressings and other stuff you put in your subs, that is.


----------



## Sora (Mar 7, 2011)

KFC > All


----------



## Hunter (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh well, McDonalds is still better in my book, but I prefer Burger King. 

More so, I prefer those packaged frozen Angus Cheese Burgers.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't see the appeal at all in places like KFC, why would you put that in your system?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 7, 2011)

Burker King is 20 miles away from me (I used to have it once per month in my old town) ....


While there is a McDonalds every two minutes !!!!


But also a few Subways !




Frankly, I detest KFC (except for the occasional potato wedges) because the chicken has a bit too much fat compared to my family's home-made chicken, at least for me.....


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 7, 2011)

It's because people love greasy food.
Fatty food is tasty which is a fact.
So deep fried chicken taste good IMO.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 7, 2011)

Both places are overated in terms of generic fast food. That being said, I must admit both companies have great markerting people. Those Mcdonald's commercial make you feel all warm and fuzy inside. Half the time I think the MC ad is some kind of charity related thing...

Subway had that guy ...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 7, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Both places are overated in terms of generic fast food. That being said, I must admit both companies have great markerting people. *Those Mcdonald's commercial make you feel all warm and fuzy inside.* Half the time I think the MC ad is some kind of charity related thing...
> 
> Subway had that guy ...



Too bad France's commercial beat US to it (at least, on one aspect) :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBuKuA9nHsw[/YOUTUBE]

Unless, of course, you live in France....then, ignore what I said !


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I don't see the appeal at all in places like KFC, why would you put that in your system?



Because it's delicious.


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 7, 2011)

Subway is good but it's pretty salty.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 7, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What about Checkers/Rally's?
> 
> There were these two small stands in NC called P.D. Quix and Carnival Fair. The former had the best burgers, and the latter had some of the best fries around. Both are out of business though...



Never heard of either of them.

There is an A&W which is also sort of a Long John Silvers as well thats in my town here. They trump those 3 as well but alas your lucky to hear of the place with the Root Beer logo as a fast food joint. Dairy Queen apparently has some quality food as well.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 7, 2011)

Well at least it's a healthier alternative to the burgers.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> So Subways is the new symbol of American imperialism ???



I hope so bro. Makes us look better. Not that our McDonalds look as anywhere cool as in France. But we be trying, daughter.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Subway is a good place to get a sandwich these days.  Good on them.
McDonald's also has it's place as the place where you go to get french fries and hamburgers.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 7, 2011)

subway... eat fresh


----------



## Krozar (Mar 8, 2011)

The subs are a good-tasting fast food item if you want to eat healthy. Whole wheat or 6-grain bread with turkey and fat-free mayo or chicken breast with red wine vinegarette. Spinach > lettuce. Go veggie for even lower calorie but if I don't get my meat I will have cravings and eat something worse.

It's no surprise Subway is #1. What really makes the difference for Subway is $$$. You can put them in strip malls, gas stations, cafeterias, office buildings, or just about anywhere. There is also the lower labor costs. It only takes 1 person to run a Subway during low traffic times. Stores with 1 line only need 2 during heavy times. Stores with 2 lines have up to 5 people at a time during the most heavy traffic (counting the manager-on-duty).

I even used to eat at one underneath the Magic Kingdom in Disney World. 

They do well everywhere I have seen one open up. Now they're going into little tiny rural towns because there are so few locations left. The relatively low expense to open up a franchise is attractive. Office buildings are where there is demand right now. Companies can make some cash with them or have a service company like Aramark bring one in.

Some do have a drive-through if they have a location at the end of a strip mall or have their own building. But the true experience is to pick out the stuff while having it made. 

I lived off Subway while in college. Good stuff.


----------



## On and On (Mar 8, 2011)

I approve of this. Now time for them to start making money to destroy the McDonalds chain.



CrazyMoronX said:


> McDonalds still tastes better.



I can't possibly agree with this.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

I never used to go to Subways, but if they are correct in their nutritional info then their sandwiches are much healthier than most other sandwich shops around my area.

McDonalds will never die but they do need to seriously re-invent themselves.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 8, 2011)

Subway restaurants are much smaller than mcdonalds. So, no, subway did not surpass McDonalds. This is bullshit.

Subway: Revenue 	$15.2 billion USD (2010)
McDonald's: Revenue 	$24.1 billion (2010)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 8, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Subway restaurants are much smaller than mcdonalds. So, no, subway did not surpass McDonalds. This is bullshit.
> 
> Subway: Revenue 	$15.2 billion USD (2010)
> McDonald's: Revenue 	$24.1 billion (2010)



Its not revenue but number of stores they surpassed. 

And remember, its not the size of the store in the fight but the size of the fight in the store impersonal.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 8, 2011)

> Its not revenue but number of stores they surpassed.



Which doesn't really mean "good" things if they are making less money, especially tha tmuch less...


----------



## RockpiRate (Mar 8, 2011)

subway is better - they don't get meat from dogs...


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 8, 2011)

Subway even has stores in churches. I wonder if the churches advertise on their bulletin boards.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Bullshit

McDonald>Subway.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 8, 2011)

Subway's been better than McDonald's for a long time now.

McDonald's hasn't been the go-to place for burgers for me ever since I discovered Five Guys, but I still prefer them to Burger King.


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

Subway > Mcy D


----------



## Minorin (Mar 8, 2011)

is how I read it.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Subway > Mcy D



Subway sucks

Although In n Out>them all.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 8, 2011)

Minorin said:


> is how I read it.



You guys have Subways in Denmark? Because that's not an American advertisement in that picture.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> I approve of this. Now time for them to start making money to destroy the McDonalds chain.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't possibly agree with this.


 It's personal taste, I guess.

But consider this: anything you get at Subway you can make at home an it tastes exactly the same for a fraction of the price.

Can you reproduce the McDonald's flavors? Not without their fake meat you can't. And the price breaking point is much, much tighter to maintain any kind of savings.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 8, 2011)

wtf has happened to us ?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 8, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Subway restaurants are much smaller than mcdonalds. So, no, subway did not surpass McDonalds. This is bullshit.
> 
> Subway: Revenue 	$15.2 billion USD (2010)
> McDonald's: Revenue 	$24.1 billion (2010)



Reading comprehension fail.  The article was referring to the number of restaurants, not the revenue.


----------



## Kage (Mar 8, 2011)

indeed. i can think of at least 3 subways nearby. only one mickey d's 

preferable anyway. i don't eat anything from mcdonald's anymore unless it's fries.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 9, 2011)

Subway doesn't have a drive-through though


----------



## Momoka (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Glad it doesn't actually. Well, at least for me 


Their meatball sandwich


----------



## Kage (Mar 9, 2011)

Tkae said:


> Subway doesn't have a drive-through though



it's within walking distance so it doesn't need one


----------



## Proxy (Mar 9, 2011)

Quiznos > Subway 

Come at me


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 9, 2011)

Tkae said:


> Subway doesn't have a drive-through though



Ours does, no speaker, just stop read the menu and then pull up!

But then we have another one just half amile down the road in walmart too.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> Subway even has stores in churches. I wonder if the churches advertise on their bulletin boards.



I've been to a McDonald's in a hospital


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I've been to a McDonald's in a hospital



Really...that sounds like a conflict of interest.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> Really...that sounds like a conflict of interest.



True. It was odd to say the least. At least you don't have to worry about calling an ambulance if something happens to you.


----------



## Nandireya (Mar 9, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> I don't eat much fast food, but I like Subway better than McDonalds.
> Veggie Patty > Veggie Burger.



Your McDonalds has a Veggie Burger?  Australian ones don't, at least not any more...that's why I never eat there...I want more of a meal than lettuce, tomatoes and fries.  I used to have the kids meal when they had cheese ravioli in it, but they discontinued that too.  McDonalds discriminate against the meat-free diet.

Of course the same holds true of KFC...and just about every major fast-food chain in Australia...no vegetarian options beyond fries and salad.  Only options I have are Subways or Hungry Jacks (our Burger King...don't know why there was a name change).  Still don't eat at either much...

*has sudden craving for HJ Veggie Burger*


----------



## Rioden (Mar 9, 2011)

Their bullshit about being healthy worked. Too bad they are just as worse as McDonalds caloriewise unless you order lettuce on wheat.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a MAJOR difference between McD and Subway. Subway intentionally oversells franchise rights while McD sells only when they believe a sale will actually be profitable in the long run.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 9, 2011)

> Its not revenue but number of stores they surpassed.
> 
> And remember, its not the size of the store in the fight but the size of the fight in the store impersonal.





Wilykat said:


> Reading comprehension fail.  The article was referring to the number of restaurants, not the revenue.


You two didn't get my point, and Wilykat managed to be rude about it (bah).

The article states that *"Subway surpasses McDonald's"*. But they use a terrible measure of how successful the firms are. They count the number of restaurants. This is highly biased in favor of subway, because the average subway restaurant is tiny whereas the average McDonald's is huge.

Revenue is a better measure of success. McDonald's surpasses subway in revenues, and thus it can said that, as a firm, McDonald's surpasses subway by a huge margin.

Another possible measure of success (well, of popularity) would be the number of meals served. In this two I expect McDonald's to be ahead Subway.

Number of restaurants measure neither success nor popularity. It is just an indication of... well, the number of restaurants. So the title is unjustified.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

How many Subways they got in China that sell roasted cat sandwiches instead of turkey though?


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 9, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Your McDonalds has a Veggie Burger?  Australian ones don't, at least not any more...that's why I never eat there...I want more of a meal than lettuce, tomatoes and fries.  I used to have the kids meal when they had cheese ravioli in it, but they discontinued that too.  McDonalds discriminate against the meat-free diet.
> 
> Of course the same holds true of KFC...and just about every major fast-food chain in Australia...no vegetarian options beyond fries and salad.  Only options I have are Subways or Hungry Jacks (our Burger King...don't know why there was a name change).  Still don't eat at either much...
> 
> *has sudden craving for HJ Veggie Burger*



Yes, they have. This is what it looks like:



But that's pretty much it for their vegetarian meals.

I haven't been to a KFC in Germany, only once in the Netherlands. They didn't have any vegetarian meals there, either. But I think it's the same for Germany.
Burger King doesn't, either.

It's really not so easy for vegetarians. If you're lucky enough to find something, where they have vegetarian food in the first place, there's mostly not much to choose between.

In the city where I work, at the central station they have a self-service restaurant dedicated to vegan and vegetarian food only. It's really nice, I wish there were more of this kind of restaurants.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool I guess

I prefer Dibella's or Pellegrino's or Pickle Nick's for my subs. All of them are really only local 

And for burgers (in a fast way) I prefer Five Guys anyways. But I guess between subway and McDonald's, i prefer subway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Five Guys is like five times worse for you.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 9, 2011)

> . They didn't have any vegetarian meals there, either. But I think it's the same for Germany.
> Burger King doesn't, either.




BK has a pretty nice salad on their dollar menu. Probably best bargain on whole menu, salad is huge..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Five Guys is like five times worse for you.



Go big or go home.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 9, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> Yes, they have. This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of the ones in my area have this, it doesn't look all that different from the new thing BK has with the stuffed peppers and cheese.



Nandireya said:


> Your McDonalds has a Veggie Burger?  Australian ones don't, at least not any more...that's why I never eat there...I want more of a meal than lettuce, tomatoes and fries.  I used to have the kids meal when they had cheese ravioli in it, but they discontinued that too.  McDonalds discriminate against the meat-free diet.
> 
> Of course the same holds true of KFC...and just about every major fast-food chain in Australia...no vegetarian options beyond fries and salad.  Only options I have are Subways or Hungry Jacks (our Burger King...don't know why there was a name change).  Still don't eat at either much...
> 
> *has sudden craving for HJ Veggie Burger*



A mcdonalds with ravioli? where was this... Italy? yeah some of the gourmet bistro versions might have this, but not as a kids meal item....


----------



## Krozar (Mar 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But consider this: anything you get at Subway you can make at home an it tastes exactly the same for a fraction of the price.



I never could reproduce it. It is more expensive to buy the stuff at the stores. Also stuff from the stores is perishable. Also time lost making the stuff. the sauce, the meatballs, the prepping all the veggies. and making the southwest chipotle sauce and then making the bread. it could take hours.  Could spend more then $50 at store for a few days of food. Cheaper just to go there. Plus stuff goes bad. No food should go bad within 2 months is my rule. Otherwise it's not fit to be food.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Five Guys is like five times worse for you.



You wish so you could spread your McDonald's Propaganda! It's deliciously better for you  even if not, still better.


----------

